# GLW Hen plucking our other hens!



## RhapsodyAcres (Nov 20, 2013)

We have a GLW hen we got from a friend when he got out of chickens. Typically our boys take care of the chickens so I don't get out everyday but I went out today to check on them (because it's SO cold here - not even 30F with ice everywhere and I'm in Florida!). Most of our BR hens have bare butts and are looking nowhere near as full-feathered as usual, a few of the other lighter colored hens have pecked butts (not as bare but still missing feathers) and one of the BR's had a bare spot on her chest. I watched that GLW hen go up to 4 hens in about 5 minutes and pull feathers from their butts. Most of the hens run from her so she kind of has to sneak up on them. Are we going to have to cull her? Or does she just maybe need extra protein or what? She's our prettiest hen but I'm pretty mad at her right now and I can't have her plucking all of the other hens. BTW, she doesn't seem to be going after our BA hens.

Also, our rooster (Dark Brahma) has always had weird sounding breathing (almost like wheezing) and has always made occasional "sneezey" sounds but it's worse today. It's sounding really labored. This is the roo that was attacked by a hawk awhile back and he sounds now like he did then, when the hawk attacked him (like he's stressed). I'm a bit worried about him.

I know I should separate this into two threads and put one on the health board but I thought I'd start here. 

We are putting a red-bulb heat lamp into the coop because it's not even reaching 30F today and another hard freeze tonight. With so many hens missing so many feathers we want to make sure they are warm enough.


----------



## RhapsodyAcres (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm going to order some pinless peepers tonight and hope she doesn't kill any of the other hens before they arrive.

I'm also wondering if our roo has gapeworm. I have some ivermectin paste (horse wormer) but it looks like Panacur is a better choice (plus I have no idea how to adjust dosage of the horse wormer for chickens). I'm going to stop by the feed store today to get some so we can treat all the chickens. Is the Panacur broad-spectrum for poultry? IOW, it's for more than just gapeworm, correct?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would take the culprit out of the group and pen her sepratly or at least cage her inside the pen with the others. Did you introduce her slowly or just toss her in the flock? She may be trying to establish dominance to gain a place in the pecking order. As for the light, at 30F they are fine, but they are your birds so do as you see fit. As for the wormer, no idea. I have never wormed my flock.


----------



## RhapsodyAcres (Nov 20, 2013)

We did not introduce her individually. We got her from a friend along with 8 or 9 other hens. We kept them separate for awhile, then put them within sight of each other (separated by a fence), then after they'd been neighbors for awhile (at least 2 weeks) we allowed them to integrate into our flock.

Now that the worst of the freezing weather is over, we'll be able to separate her from the other hens. I hate to isolate her but unless I can find a hen or two that put her in her place when she pulls her sneak attack, she'll be by herself. I can still keep her within sight of the rest of the flock and then allow her to go in when they've reestablished their pecking order (and hope they don't kill her when we put her back out).

As for our roo, I'm wondering if it really is gapeworm. We've wormed them (3 days on, 9 days off, 3 days on) and he's still doing the same thing. He was doing that immediately after the hawk attacked him (and I though it was just stress but then it persisted); now I'm wondering if the hawk injured him in some way that has resulted in a permanent injury.


----------

